

Ask HN: Anybody here can assist me with 500Startups funding? - citizenkeys

500Startups is "by referral only", which means no funding application.  Anybody here can assist me to get funding from 500Startups, either through an introduction or providing useful information?
======
fearless
The whole point of a referral system is that it conveys trust/vetting. Even if
some random person from HN saw this and referred you to 500Startups, that
referral wouldn't carry much weight.

Reach out through your network to someone who already knows you and can vouch
for you. 500 Startups has funded enough companies that finding someone who
works at one of them can't be hard.

~~~
citizenkeys
I know a few people as acquaintances. Right now, I'm more looking to gather
information about the whole 500startups process than I am looking for a
referral.

~~~
fearless
This post on Quora might help:

<http://www.quora.com/How-do-I-apply-to-500-Startups>

